# Home and 40 Acre Farm for Rent



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Located in Summer Shade, Monroe County, KY.

40 +/- acre homestead/small farm. 1930âs 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath, 3 bedrooms. Bathroom functional but unfinished. Wood burning stove, propane heater. refrigerator and electric range included. Good well.

Two storage sheds, root cellar, cold frame and small greenhouse. Approximately 20 acres pasture, balance wooded. Pastures fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing. 3 garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet built and managed on permaculture principles, another quarter acre tilled garden. Farm has been treated organically for over 9 years.

Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute. 

Pets permitted. Livestock encouraged.

Some minor restrictions.

Rent $850/month. Utilities not included.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

What does functional but not finished mean for the bathroom? How big are the bedrooms? Do you have any pictures? How far is the nearest town with medical care or even a VA clinic? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Nomad said:


> What does functional but not finished mean for the bathroom? How big are the bedrooms? Do you have any pictures? How far is the nearest town with medical care or even a VA clinic? Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


Bathroom has a working toilet, clawfoot tub, hot/cold water, water an drain lines roughed in for a sink. Interior floor and walls are not complete.

Master bed room in ~12 X 12. Upstairs rooms ~ 10 X 12 I think.

Hospitals in Tompkinsville (~15 mi) and Glasgow (~20 mi). Nearest VA clinic is in Nashville, I think. Around a 2 hour drive.

Photos can be seen here. http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Is the bathroom going to be finished before someone moves in? I'm not really sure what to ask about the property. I want a place where I can raise chickens and have a garden. But I won't be raising any hogs or cattle, so I'm not sure if paying that much for a big place would be good for me. For someone who has the financial resources to raise larger animals to sell, the monthly cost is okay, but all of the extra property I would be paying for would be wasted. Since the property is for sale what happens to the renter if you decide to sell? Are there any interior pictures of the house? Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Is the bathroom going to be finished before someone moves in? I'm not really sure what to ask about the property. I want a place where I can raise chickens and have a garden. But I won't be raising any hogs or cattle, so I'm not sure if paying that much for a big place would be good for me. For someone who has the financial resources to raise larger animals to sell, the monthly cost is okay, but all of the extra property I would be paying for would be wasted. Since the property is for sale what happens to the renter if you decide to sell? Are there any interior pictures of the house? Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


The bathroom is not likely to be finished before a renter were to move in. My wife and I have lived in the house for 9 years. We got by fine. That being said, it would be my hope that we could get something done to finish the bathroom sooner than later, but I won't make any promises.

After consulting with an attorney and my realtor, we've decided to offer a 6 month lease. If the property is sold in the mean time, the new owner would legally have to abide by the lease. 

I'm not near my computer where the interior photos are. I can email some to you probably Wednesday.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Thank you for your responses. I think we will have to pass. I need to know we will have a place to live long term. We were booted out of our last rental when the owner decided after 15 months that she wanted to move back in. Moving is not cheap and the woman put us in a bind. And since we are on a fixed income I think we would be placing ourselves in a bad spot in case of a financial emergency at that rental amount. I'm sure you will find someone soon. Again thanks for your responses.

Nomad


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

You have a PM.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Who does have a functional bathroom...??


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Marianne said:


> You have a PM.


You have a reply. Thanks.


----------

